# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφη Ζακό 4 μηνων

## Σιακολας

Παιδια γεια σας, ειμαι νεος εδω οποταν καλος σας βρηκα, πηρα πριν μια βδομαδα ενα μικρο ζακό 4 μηνών, ο εκτροφεας με πληροφορησε οτι τροει κανονικα αλλα και απο το χερι, αυτο που προσεξα ειναι οτι μονο ηλιοσπορο τροει και τιποτα αλλο απο την τροφη αλλα ουτε φρουτα και λαχανικα, κατι αλλο ειναι σχετικα με το οτι αλλοι δινουν κρεμα μεχρι και σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια των 4 μηνων λετε να του αρχισω κρεμα;; παρακαλω βοηθειστε με

----------


## pasxalis

Καλως ηρθες. Κρεμα δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αρχισεις ξανα.φρουτα και λαχανικα σιγα σιγα κανε προσπαθεια συχνα.αποψη μου για την διατροφη του ειναι οτι πρεπει να μαθει να τρωει κροκετα πελλετς δηλαδη και μαζι με φρουτα και λαχανικα θα ειναι πολυ καλα για ενα τετοιο ιδιαιτερο πουλι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να χαίρεσαι τον καινούργιο σου φίλο. Εφόσον, λοιπόν, σου είπε και να το ταΐζεις θα πρέπει να τον ταΐζεις και στο χέρι, ενώ θα δίνεις παράλληλα και σπόρους. Να πάρεις μία καλής μάρκας τροφής και κατά προτίμηση όχι χύμα, γιατί δεν θες να σου πάθει τίποτα ο μικρός σου φίλος από τυχόν ζουζούνια που γεννάν μέσα στα ανοιχτά τσουβάλια. Καλό είναι μέχρι να μάθει να τρώει, να του δίνεις τους σπόρους σπασμένους. Τι εννοώ τώρα, θα πάρεις μία σακούλα, και θα βάλεις λίγους σπόρους μέσα, ίσα ίσα όσο είναι το μπολάκι του, και θα κλείσεις την σακούλα. Μετά με ένα σιδερένιο ή σκληρό τέλος πάντων αντικείμενο θα τους χτυπάς ίσα ίσα να σπάσουν ή να ανοίξουν μερικοί, με την σακούλα πάντα να έρχεται σε επαφή με το αντικείμενο για τυχόν μικρόβια, ή γενικότερα ακατάλληλο υλικό.
Όσον αφορά τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, θα πρέπει να δίνεις καθημερινά, όπως και αυγό αν τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, βρασμένο για 20 λεπτά περίπου για να είναι σφιχτό. Συνήθως οι μικροί και στην περίοδο απογαλακτισμού παπαγάλοι, λόγω του ότι έχουν αδύναμο ράμφος καθώς δεν έχει σκληρύνει πλήρως, αδυνατούν να φάνε σκληρές τροφές, γι' αυτό δίνει μαλακά φρούτα, λαχανικά ακόμη και χορταρικά. ( για αρχή, καλό είναι το μήλο γιατί είναι πολύ μαλακό, αλλά προσοχή, μην του το αφήσεις παραπάνω από λίγη ώρα, γιατί αν μαυρίσει πολύ θα αρχίσουν οι αλλοιώσεις - ζυμώσεις και ίσως δηλητηριαστεί αν το φάει. ) Αν και δεν μπορεί να φάει ακόμη, το σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι αναγκαίο γιατί τώρα είναι στην περίοδο ανάπτυξης και χρειάζεται αρκετό ασβέστιο για να χτίσει ένα δυνατό, γερό και υγιές σκελετό. 
Παρακάτω θα σου δώσω άρθρα που θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις για να έχεις μία άψογη ζωή με το φιλαράκι σου. Και πραγματικά το εύχομαι!!!
Αυτά θα σου συμβούλευα εγώ... περίμενε όμως να ακούσεις και απόψεις από άλλα παιδιά.  :winky: 

Δες και αυτά τα άρθρα :

Αφρικανικός Γκρίζος Παπαγάλος(African Grey Zako)
Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων. : Ένας "μπούσουλας" για το τι πρέπει να κάνεις ακόμη και από τώρα, αν και είναι λίγο νωρίς. 
Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων. : αναγκαία στους νεαρούς παπαγάλους, για να μην έχεις προβλήματα κτητικότητας στο μέλλον, και πραγματικά αν δεν δώσεις προσοχή σε αυτό, η ζωή σου -ή μάλλον οι σχέσεις σου με άλλους ανθρώπους- εντός του σπιτιού σου θα είναι μία "κόλαση" .
Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι : Μπορείς προς το παρόν να δώσεις ότι μαλακό βρεις σε αυτές τις λίστες, αργότερα και σκληρότερα που τρελαίνονται να μασουλάνε. ( Γενικότερα για την διατροφή ) 
 
Διαστάσεις κλουβιών : Αυτό είναι το μέγεθος κλουβιού που χρειάζεται.
Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους : Τα παιχνίδια είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τους παπαγάλους, ειδικά για τους μικρούς ηλικιακά. Είναι πανέξυπνα ζώα.

----------


## Σιακολας

Του βαζω μηλα αλλα δεν τα τρωει, ουτε και καροτο και γενικα φρουτα και λαχανικα δεν του αρεσουν, μονο ηλιοσπορους εχει προτιμηση. Του εβρασα πριν λιγο ρυζι με καροτο και μπροκολο και του εβαλα και ενα αυγο στο πλαι να δω αν τα δοκιμασει, τροφη του πηρα σφραγιστη, μου την προτηνε ενας γνωστος απο πετ σοπ που εχει και ο ιδιος ζακο για πολλα χρονια

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε και αυτο αν σου κανει τον δυσκολο 

*Μείγμα λαχανικών / χορταρικών για τεμπέληδες, σε 5 βήματα*τριβοντας μεσα ηλιοσπορο και καρυδια ή λιναροσπορο σπασμενο (θα βρεις ετοιμο σε καταστημα βιολογικων ) 

τα λαχανικα μπορει να μην ειναι ακριβως ιδια οπως εκει και μπορεις να αυτοσχεδιασεις .Αντι για φρυγανια ,μπορει να ειναι τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ή και ολοκληρες αφου εχουμε να κανουμε με ενα πουλι μεγαλο 

αν δεν καταφερεις τιποτα απο αυτα να του κεντρισουν το ενδιαφερον για χορταρικα ,λαχανικα 

σου υποσχομαι συνταγη για ενα ευκολο κεικ λαχανικων 

δοκιμασε να τον δελεασεις ,ωστε να σε προσεγγισει περισσοτερο  και με  millet spray

----------


## Σιακολας

Εν το μεταξυ κατι αλλο που κανει εχει 2 μερες, σφυραει συνεχως και Χωρις λογο

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ποια ηταν τα ερεθισματα που σε οδηγησαν να αγορασεις ενα ζακο ; πως επελεξες να ειναι σε τετοια ηλικια; ειχες κανει καποια προπαρασκευη (ερευνα στο διαδικτυο  ή συνομιλια με καποιον που εχει καιρο ενα τετοιο πουλακι ) ,πριν οδηγηθεις σε αυτη την επιλογη;

----------


## jk21

Συμπληρωματικα ,θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι καλο θα ηταν να καταφερεις με τον εναν ή τον αλλο τροπο (βασικα αν τον τρωει οπως ειναι ατριφτο ,ειναι το ιδανικο ) να εισαγαγεις τον αρακα στη διατροφη του ! ισως βρασμενο λιγο στον ατμο με ρυζι ή και ετσι ωμο ,να ηταν ο ιδανικος τροπος .Προσφερε τον σε ενα ανετο μπολακι

----------


## mitsman

Κρεμα πρεπει να τον ταιζεις μεχρι να σταματησει να ζηταει.... ειτε ειναι 4 μηνων ειναι 14!!!! Η αποτομη διακοπη κρεμας εκτος του ψυχολογικου μπορει να εχει σοβαρες συνεπειες στην υγεια του πουλιου!!!

Παραλληλα θα του δινει ΟΤΙ χρειαζεται στην διατροφη του ενα ζακο!!!! αυτο εσυ πρεπει να το ξερεις καλυτερα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ αυτό αλλά από την στιγμή που την έχει σταματήσει(και δεν ξέρουμε εδώ και πόσο καιρό) έχει νόημα να την ξαναρχίσει? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Σιακολας

Jk21 ειχα και πιο παλια αλλα αστα, γενικα μιλαω με αλλους ιδιοκτητες ζακο αλλα και διαβαζω καθημερινα...
Mitsman εγω το πηρα το πουλι και ηδη τογ την ειχαν σταματησει για αυτο ρωταω αν ειναι οκ να την ξαναβαλω στην διατροφη του

----------


## jk21

μην εισαι σιγουρος Βασιλη οτι εχει σταματησει .Ειτε γιατι και ο εκτροφεας δεν ηθελε να την σταματησει (για να φυγει σιγουρα ορεξατο και << ζωντανο >> το πουλακι απο αυτον και να μεινει μονο η εισπραξη στην τσεπη ) ,ειτε γιατι και ο νεοσσος δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμος .Να σαι σιγουρος οτι αν το πουλησει πεσει με τα μουτρα πανω στην κρεμα ,μαλλον δεν θα την εχεις σταματησει ... 

οπως και να εχει ,η διατροφη με ηλιοσπορο μονο ,μεχρι να συνηθισει τα υπολοιπα ,ειναι εντελως ανθυγιεινη και πρεπει η μεταβαση να γινει ομαλα .Εκτος αν παρατηρηθει στο πουλι ,οτι ειναι αποδεκτη μια μορφη αυγοτροφης ειτε αφρατης ειτε πλησιον της κρεμας ,που θα τρωγεται απο τον μικρο ,χωρις την παροχη απο το ιδιο το αφεντικο 


πχ  αναμιξη σκονης  κρεμας νεοσσων (σταδιακα μειουμενης μεσα στις επομενες εβδομαδες ) ,τριμμενων νιφαδως βρωμης και φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου σε ποσοτητες ωστε το αποτελεσμα να ειναι αρκετα αφρατο ,αλλα οχι λασπωμενο .Αν δεν γινει αποδεκτο ,τοτε η κρεμα ειναι μονοδρομος και καλα ειναι να φυγει αφου παραλληλα εξοικειωθει το πουλι με εισαγωγη αρκετων αλλων τροφων στο διαιτολογιο 

προταση για δοκιμη 

1 αυγο βραστο 15 λεπτα χωρις το τσοφλι 
100 γρ βρωμη 
1 κουταλια της σουπας γαλα υψηλης παστεριωσης με χαμηλα λιπαρα (αν γινεται χωρις λακτοζη ,αλλα και κανονικο ειναι οκ σαν ποσοτητα ) 
σκονη κρεμας οση χρειαζεται για να γινει σαν αφρατεμενη εω ελαφρως λασπωμενη αυγοτροφη ,αν της ριξουμε την κουταλια του γαλακτος 



τριβουμε σε σκονη την βρωμη στο μουλτι .προσθετουμε το αυγο σε κομματια και με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις το κανουμε μια μαζα .Ριχνουμε μετα την μαζα που εχει δημιουργηθει απο την αναμιξη κρεμας νεοσσων και κουταλιας γαλακτος και ξαναενεργοποιουμε ελαχιστα το μουλτι .Ειμαστε ετοιμοι ...

----------


## jk21

το οτι του την ειχαν σταματησει ,το ειδες με τα ματια σου ή σου το μεταφερανε;

----------


## Σιακολας

Μου το  μετεφερε για το θεμα της κρεμας, πηγα του πηρα σημερα κρεμα αλλα και αλλη τροφη πιο εξειδικευμενη στα μικρα (υπαρχουν πιο μικροι σποροι κτλ) του τα εβαλα αλλα και παλι η πρωτιμηση ειναι ο ηλιοσπορος  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάνε αυτό με τους σπόρους που πρότεινα, και αφαίρεσε τους ηλιόσπορους να δεις αν θα φάει. Όχι από όλη την τροφή, από εκείνη την "χουφτίτσα" που σου είπα.

----------


## Σιακολας

Efthimis98 θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο

----------


## Σιακολας

Μονο αυτα και ροδι της αρεσει, κατι αλλο που μου κανει ειναι το να σφυραει συνεχως και εντονα, ειναι πολυ ανυσηχη.

----------

